
Should We All Be Taking ‘Irony Poisoning’ More Seriously? - jakegarelick
https://static.nytimes.com/email-content/INT_4981.html
======
alliecat
This is a good article, but I think there is a lot more to be written on this
subject.

I would really like to see a proper "long-read" exploration of what is a very
real and under-acknowledged problem.

